# Scan für defekte Files?

## Vecha

Ich habe vor Urzeiten mal alle CDs die ich von Orkus- und Sonic Seducer - Zeitschriftenabonnements bekommen habe - also Audio-CDs - gerippt und mir auf die Platte gesichert.

Nun hab ich letztlich festgestellt, dass in manchen Ordnern alle MP3s nicht mehr lesbar sind, sie quietschen nur noch beim abspielen und überspringen zum Teil gleich mehrere Minuten auf einmal.

Da das aber nicht bei allen der Fall ist, hab ich - weil ja Laie und so - erstmal nen fsck.ext3 über die Platte laufen lassen.

Das Ergebnis war allerdings die Meldung, dass alles soweit in Ordnung wär.

Ich möchte rausfinden, welche MP3s alle kaputt bzw. welche Ordner von dem Symptom befallen sind, damit ich weiß welche CDs betroffen sind, ohne alle einzeln durchhören zu müssen.

Meine Frage nun:

Gibt es ein Analyse- oder Test-Tool mit dem ich Dateien auf Schäden testen kann - noch dazu großflächig über mehrere Ordner?

----------

## schachti

Im Nachhinein wohl nicht. Für die Zukunft kann man natürlich von allen intakten Dateien Prüfsummen berechnen und regelmäßig überpüfen, ob die Dateien noch unverändert sind. In ZFS sind zum Beispiel Prüfsummen bereits integriert. Gab dazu bereits einen Thread.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
mp3_check /mp3/richtig/01.mp3

FILE_NAME           /mp3/richtig/01.mp3

GOOD_FRAMES         8213

BAD_FRAMES          0

LAST_BYTE_CHECKED   6141177

VBR_HIGH            320

VBR_LOW             32

VBR_AVERAGE         229

SONG_LENGTH         03:34.54

USER_TIME           0.01s

SYS_TIME            0.01s
```

Dann kannst du dir ja noch nen Skript schreiben und gut ist.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie genau das mp3_check ist.

Tobi

----------

## Vecha

Hm .. das mp3check hört sich ja mal garnet so schlecht an.

Bin grad am emergen, dann test ichs später mal aus, danke ^^

----------

## Vecha

Also das mp3check scheint garnet schlecht zu sein ..

Des kann rekursiv alle MP3s scannen und parallel dazu auch gleich alles mögliche reparieren - also Junk vorm ersten Frame weg und nachm letzten Frame weg, CRC korrigieren, Header auch ..

Jetz lass ich den einfach mal machen und hör mir dann nächste Woche das Ergebnis an xD

Danke für eure Hilfe ^^

----------

## 76062563

 *Vecha wrote:*   

> Jetz lass ich den einfach mal machen und hör mir dann nächste Woche das Ergebnis an xD

 

Ich würde mich dann über ein Fazit freuen.

Danke.

----------

## Vecha

Also wie schon gesagt, hab ich das Tool alles reparieren lassen was nur ging.

Allerdings scheint das auf die Files, die schon davor nur rumgequietscht haben, keinen großen Eindruck zu machen

- sie sind nämlich immernoch kaputt  :Sad: 

Was ich als nächstes machen werd, da ich nämlich gezielt ein kaputtes Verzeichnis gescannt hab und der mir erzählt hat, dass das keine Audio-Files wären (mhm ^^"), ist dass ich nochmal alle Files nur scannen werd und das Ergebnis in ne Logfile schreiben lass.

Dann bin ich gespannt ob der mir alle kaputten Ordner bzw. die kaputten Files darin als Non-Audio aufzeigt.

Damit hätt ich dann zumindest mal nen brauchbaren Überblick, was alles kaputt ist ...

----------

## schachti

 *Vecha wrote:*   

> Allerdings scheint das auf die Files, die schon davor nur rumgequietscht haben, keinen großen Eindruck zu machen
> 
> - sie sind nämlich immernoch kaputt 
> 
> 

 

Ist ja auch kein Wunder - das Tool kann zwar kaputte Header etc. reparieren, aber keine verlorenen Daten wiederherstellen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Vecha wrote:*   Allerdings scheint das auf die Files, die schon davor nur rumgequietscht haben, keinen großen Eindruck zu machen
> 
> - sie sind nämlich immernoch kaputt 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dann sollte man mal ein Tool schreiben das das kann! Anhand des Titels einfach per Emule/Torrent/... eine korrekte Version nachladen, fertig! Ist dann ja nur "reparieren". So reparier ich auch immer meine bis zur Unsichtbarkeit zerkratzten CDs  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Es gibt da bereits ein Tool namens tar für.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Vecha

Naja, aber nur weils des Audioprogramm nimmer lesen kann heißt das ja nicht, dass die Daten verloren sind.

Reparabel kaputt können Files ja auch sein, sodass sie nimmer lesbar sind.

Also so selbstverständlich find ich das garnet ^^

----------

